#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Divination >  >  >  Wanting to know about my birthday/year

## Coultergeist

November 24th 1987 is my birthday. Saggitarius is my sign. Any info on what the stars say my weakness or strengths are or anything regarding my birthday/year in general would be interesting and appreciated. Maybe I should just go to yahoo.com and see what they say my horoscope is. :P haha i figured people on this site might have slightly more researched and useful info than that though.

----------


## morbidwizard

Hello, I know a little about Chinese Horoscopic Astrology,but it needs your birth time.

----------

